# How many girls (or guys) have you kissed



## sjc131 (Feb 12, 2011)

like on the lips? im at 3 total in life and none were very serious.


----------



## rowebil (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm at 3 as well haha. I dated a girl for 11 months and only hugged. 

Then kissed the last three girls! All were serious lol. 
1 month
2 weeks lol
1 year 6 months - took 6 months to kiss


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

I believe there is already a thread about this with a poll...

But 6...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Approximately 80.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/how-many-people-have-you-kissed-171217/


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

:-? Uhm, such a hard question =]]


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

ziltcherooni


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

zero


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Zero.
Zerooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
ZERO.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Zero.
> Zerooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> ZERO.


Zero??? :fall


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

0


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I was tricked into doing it once, but it lasted all of 1 second


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea there was already a post on it, mines been easily 50+ women. I have slept with 15 which iv all kissed, something like 5 iv been close enough to have sex with, kissed but turned them down for sex. Then the other 30 or so were from my clubbing days, random kisses


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

One.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

pete24 said:


> Yea there was already a post on it, mines been easily 50+ women. I have slept with 15 which iv all kissed, something like 5 iv been close enough to have sex with, kissed but turned them down for sex. Then the other 30 or so were from my clubbing days, random kisses


:fall:hide


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Zero. :hide


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Two.
Yay.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Saying that it has been 3 guys too... I was drunk.

Barely any of the club women I formed a relationship with and they werent really that attractive. I know 1 of the best randoms was when I was 18, walking home from a friends late at night and this quite hot girl/woman was walking by (musta been 30). She seemed spanish. She asked me for a lighter and I gave it her, then she asked if I wanted a "random snog". So we kissed, I was pretty nervous so it wasnt the best. Then she gave me about 4 ciggys n walked off... I dont know why I didnt ask for her number.

Lost out another time when I was sort of a geeky 17 year old. Had a laptop in my bag and was going to meet friends, This horse carriage with 4 bridesmaids stopped quite near me and 2 of the girls were shouting at me to get in and join them. I doubted myself and thought they were taking the piss so I said "Iv gotta meet friends" and said no. Looking back on it I wish I had got in with them


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zero.

I'm more curious as to how many times people have hardcore made out with someone. :cuddle


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

1 guy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Two guys, one of which was an accident that I regret.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have no idea when it comes to guys as I have never kept count, with girls, I would say three? I think?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

2 guys, though that's not to say I didn't dream of it with a third.


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ive kissed 8 girls.


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

A grand total of zero.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero.:fall


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This week?

Hold on I have to count them all...












... None this week.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I've lost count.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Idk, we used to play spin the bottle as kids so quite a few(we didn't make out back then) hahaa. Real kissing, 4


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

0


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Zero


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Two.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No habia besado nunca a nadie...o lo q sea.

*0*.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero of course.


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

0

I've never even held anyone's hand. :/


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Approximately 80.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/how-many-people-have-you-kissed-171217/


Looks like you're winning. I bet you wake up every morning, look in the mirror, and remind yourself how awesome you are. I know I would with a tally like that.
How does it feel?


----------



## Scoobyjew (Oct 31, 2012)

0 and im 15. Is that sad?


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Scoobyjew said:


> 0 and im 15. Is that sad?


Nah, s'all good.
It'll happen.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

NeveS said:


> Looks like you're winning. I bet you wake up every morning, look in the mirror, and remind yourself how awesome you are. I know I would worth a tally like that.
> How does it feel?


Not really. I'm old and almost all of that was when I was living abroad. I was almost 20 the first time I kissed someone. The longer you live the more people you kiss. And now I'm back in the US, so it's back to being in a drought.


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

does making out with my hot 19 year old cousin when i was 13 count?

It was just for a brief few seconds,

other than that, still a kissless 24 y/o virgin


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

ravens said:


> Zero.:fall


cheer up Ravens, I have a feeling you'll be peaking in your mid 40's:clap


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

VirginKing said:


> does making out with my hot 19 year old cousin when i was 13 count?
> 
> It was just for a brief few seconds,
> 
> other than that, still a kissless 24 y/o virgin


Totally up to you if out counts or not, I think.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

VirginKing said:


> cheer up Ravens, I have a feeling you'll be peaking in your mid 40's:clap


I wish I had your optimism. Life seems to be getting worse and worse.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

kissed 0 girls



NeveS said:


> Looks like you're winning. I bet you wake up every morning, look in the mirror, and remind yourself how awesome you are. I know I would worth a tally like that.
> How does it feel?





Scoobyjew said:


> 0 and im 15. Is that sad?





VirginKing said:


> does making out with my hot 19 year old cousin when i was 13 count?
> 
> It was just for a brief few seconds,
> 
> other than that, still a kissless 24 y/o virgin


These posts and usernames cracked me the **** up.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

2 girls who initiated it. eh im actually happy i havent kissed more then 3 girls cause herpes is serious. hopefully the next girl i kiss i end up marrying. hopefully its the same girl i keep thinking about and who seems to still be attracted to me. hopefully.....


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

in a sexual way 3


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

As of last night....

1 !!!

Not exactly unforgettable but I am pleased to finally get past it....


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

One girl. Fifth grade, so doesn't really count.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> As of last night....
> 
> 1 !!!
> 
> Not exactly unforgettable but I am pleased to finally get past it....


Hey man congratulations!

Celebrate with some mini chocolate bars from your unused Halloween candy bag!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one guy..and been kissed by one girl


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A couple, though it's all ancient history at this point.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ripsta99 said:


> 2 girls who initiated it. eh im actually happy i havent kissed more then 3 girls cause herpes is serious. hopefully the next girl i kiss i end up marrying. hopefully its the same girl i keep thinking about and who seems to still be attracted to me. hopefully.....


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

None! Can I get a heelllll yeaaahhh?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've kissed two girls and two guys. I'm not sexually attracted to girls so this is weird.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

8 I think.


----------



## pickled_fish_lips (Nov 2, 2012)

1 girl.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

A lot of people on here are worrying their sexual history is low I wish mine was low to be honest. My number is 16. 

1st: Kissed 2nd date
2nd: Kissed 1st date
3rd: Kissed night I met them very casual drunk mistake
4th: Kissed can't remember rebound guy absolutely hideous, teeth kept banging, tasted of vomit.
5th: Kissed 2nd date
6th: Kissed 2nd date
7th: Kissed the night we met, alcohol fuelled, dated a while. 
8th: Kissed can't remember a few dates
9th: Kissed 2nd date
10th: Kissed 2nd time I saw him randomly
11th: Kissed drunken accident added him on facebook because I felt bad
12th: Kissed drunk no relationship followed
13th: Kissed drunk no relationship followed
14th: Kissed drunk accident didn't find him attractive enough for a relationship
15th: Kissed first date desperation
16th: Kissed 6th date

If I was thinking straight it should of only been about 7.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Zero.
Next year: Zero
Year After: Zero
etc.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

1 but I was in elementary school so does that really even really count?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Hey man congratulations!
> 
> Celebrate with some mini chocolate bars from your unused Halloween candy bag!


  Thanks, don't mind if I do!


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

None


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

6. None of them turned into Prince Charming. Sigh.......


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Every attractive girl who has gotten to know me. So, not many.


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

zero


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Naught, but I really hope one before the end of this year...


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

nada :stu


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

2 guys, 1 girl.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

lol I haven't even touched a woman.


----------



## blank_mind (Feb 14, 2007)

8, somehow. All of them have been either drunken things, or during a game (like spin the bottle or truth or dare). Have yet to have a meaningful kiss with someone I like...


----------



## puffyrock2 (Dec 15, 2009)

None


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I think 7,but they were all drunkin make outs.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

0.00


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

3 I think

1:my only GF. This being a middle school relationship we basically did nothing. Someone wanted us to prove we were GF and BF so we kissed

2: Hot Scandanavian girl who I thorght was into me at a night club. After the kiss it was obvious she was not

3:smashed girl wanted to kiss as a way of saying goodbye to all the guys in our group (I was last to be kissed:roll)


----------



## zant (Nov 25, 2012)

0


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

3 or 4 girls back in the days.....but seldom more.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Does my mum count?


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

Four.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

my mom 1 as a kid


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you mean french kiss? Like 4 girls.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

One guy. Both make out and peck.


----------

